# Paunsaugunt Archery Elk



## chansen (Jun 30, 2009)

I drew a limited entry archery elk tag on the Paunsaugunt this year and I'm looking to talk to anyone who has hunted elk in that unit. Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Never hunted it before, but i have seen a fair number of elk down the main valley from tropic res. south. Not a lot of elk, but some good bulls come off there each year.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

There's usually elk on whiteman bench that go in and out of the park. Then also farther south and a little higher in elevation from whiteman bench. Lots of roads go all over the place there.


----------

